# Huge Summit County buck



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Killed in Summit County by a Suffield Resident. 27in inside spread and the tag is on the left beam at the base under the paper.. Evin


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

That is an awesome looking deer. I may be wrong and it is hard to tell,but the tag looks kind of big to be an Ohio permanent tag. 

I do know one thing for sure, I would have a lot more and better pictures if that was my deer.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I talked to a family member and the ohio tag is under the paper on the left beam.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

monster!!!! wow.... i keep getting a text about a dear shot in canton about that size


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

hers this buck, i was told somewhere in canton...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lol these stories are hilarious....greene county, canton, toledo? the bull*$&# never stops....hunters are the new anglers...great at storytelling!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

cant say i disagree. i get these emails from people all the time, im waiting on a big foot picture


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

sam kegg said:


> hers this buck, i was told somewhere in canton...


I was told he was taken behind the damn at Lake Mohawk.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

OK guys, lets keep this thread on the subject and not turn it into a free for all. No need to post worthless remarks or pictures that have nothing related to the original topic.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank You ...DaleM...I agree keep it on the subject...Those are nice Bucks regardless of what anyone has to say...Congrats. to the guy's that scored on these big deer..JIM.....


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

the pic posted by sam kegg I was told it was harvested in brown county Ill.but cant say for sure but nice buck where ever it was taken


----------



## Pikeman3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good LORD thats a nice deer


----------

